# Fattening up and releasing



## Pidgeys (Nov 18, 2012)

Hi there. I currently have three pigeons living with me. One is a permanent pet and the other two I have had for about three weeks now (i got them both in the same week. One had fallen out of the nest and the other was brought into work to me very malnourished and exhausted, I thought it would die in my hands right there and then it was so weak and tired. 

Anyway, happy news, they are both now flapping around my room and pooping everywhere (yay). The younger blue bar one that fell out of the nest is quite friendly and will nuzzle into my fingers whenever my hands go near him/her. I am trying to find a permanent home/aviary for this one as it is a wee bit tame and I am not sure it ill do so well back outside. 

The other black one who was half dead when i got him/her is still quite wild and hates me picking it up. I have de-wormed/feather mited all birds and they have a good supply of food. I am still concerned with how skinny the two young ones are though. their keel bone still sticks out quite a way and I do not want to release the black one untill he is properly fattened up and can fly well. 

Just need a few tips of fattening up these birds and on how to do a soft release? I only have one big cage that is not portable. however i do have a flight suit and long lead, would that do?

Any advice would be appreciated


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Hello.

You can handfeed thawed peas and corn. If they resist, wrap 'em in a towel with head sticking out and use one hand to pry the beak open, the other to pop the morsel into the mouth There are some youtube vids on this if you care to search.

As they are eating on their own a bit, this only need be supplemental feedings, maybe 2x/day....about 10-15 morsels per feeding.

For very underweight birds I also get something called Nutrical, available online, which is a high-calorie supplement in paste form which is safe for birds, and which you can just slather on the veggies.

I think it would do you well to pick up a cheapo $20 guinea pig cage for soft release. Like this:

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-vag-JQ5m_uA/TeY-TT1-ygI/AAAAAAAACDk/g0T1SJJKPG4/s1600/P6010098.JPG

...maybe 18x18x30 or something that sized.

I am not sure a flight suit and lead would work...although it might.

Nice job on the rescues, BTW !


----------



## Pidgeys (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks Jaye! I have done the feeding peas thing before so perhaps i will give it a go again. Was just wondering if there was a better way. 

A cage like that looks to be manageable for a poor student like me as well. I'll have a look next time I'm near a pet store.


----------



## Pidgeys (Nov 18, 2012)

oh i thought it was better to have an open bottomed soft release cage as well? as in wire instead of the plastic tray. Or is that just a preference?


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Nope...I am just as cheap as the next guy.  Figuring you put the cage on the ground, I understand why a wire bottom (in theory) would be preferred. But as long as the Pidge responds to the soft release regimen the way he/she is supposed to, the cage type doesn't so much matter...more important to have the enclosure allow that 360 degree view and sky view.

Good luck. 

Oh.....If you can get this stuff in NZ called Nutristat, get some and slather it on the peas. It is a high-calorie supplement usually used for dogs and cats, although my Avian vet has suggested it for Pigeons as well and it is quite an effective weight-gainer.


----------



## Pidgeys (Nov 18, 2012)

oh awesome, i will ask about it. thanks for your help


----------

